# /etc/hosts getting overwritten after reboot?



## mrab54 (May 30, 2009)

Hello,

Can anybody tell me why my /etc/hosts file keeps getting re-written after a reboot?  Any entries I put in there get wiped every boot and it's quite annoying.  I'm using one of those pre-built FreeBSD 7.1 VMware images from VMware's "appliances" web site.  Although convenient to get up and running quickly, I really have no idea about how everything is set up in the image.  I've even tried changing permissions to read-only and the file still gets overwritten!  Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2009)

I have never seen /etc/hosts being rewritten by anything, but you could try [cmd=]chflags schg /etc/hosts[/cmd].


----------



## mk (May 30, 2009)

how about just use vanila freebsd install, not pre-build image from vmware.


----------

